# Kidney Stones



## tcward (Jun 10, 2017)

Just endured a week and a half of mortal pain. What do you do to prevent these beast?


----------



## Grub Master (Jun 10, 2017)

I've heard lemons are good to prevent them.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 10, 2017)

Wife drinks a lot of liquid! Water. Before to prevent and after it starts to try to flush out.

Her whole family gets them.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 10, 2017)

Drink at least a gallon of water a day... more with exercise.  You should also check out something called "stone breaker".  Its an herbal remedy for both treating and preventing kidney stones.  I feel it helps me


----------



## Big7 (Jun 10, 2017)

My Uncle has had them bad for a few years.

Best bet is ultrasonic to break them up so you can pass them.

Might want to check with your Doctor. Ask for for some serious antibiotics until it's cleared. 

He said they were like passing a cockle-burr.

Get on it before dire straits..

He is hard headed, won't go until emergency room trip.

Lay off ANYTHING that has calcium.


----------



## DannyW (Jun 11, 2017)

Good luck with all the "remedies".

I have had them since 1981...nothing seems to work. So far I have had approximately 8 lithotripsies (sp...the procedure where they knock you out and use sound waves to break up the stone...or not).

Keep hydrated! If you are predispositioned to kidney stones like me, your best bet is to keep them floating around in your kidney

If you become dehydrated, the stone will drop and there will be CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored yo pay.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 11, 2017)

I had them 20 yrs ago and had to have the surgically removed!!!
Biggest one was 9mm and looked like a sweet gum ball !!!!

Dr said no ice tea, limit coffee, cola and drink lots of water and pray that you don't get them again...

I have several other instances over the last 10 yrs but
was able to pass them ........
Lots of internet cures, but not sure any of them actually work...

Goos Luck...


----------



## shotgun (Jun 11, 2017)

X2 on 7 mag's comment.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 11, 2017)

From my 20's through my 30's I had them often, like 12 a year. Expensive medical bills. Since, thank God, my 40's, I have only had 1. Not sure what the difference is. I eat and drink the same???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2017)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I had them 20 yrs ago and had to have the surgically removed!!!
> Biggest one was 9mm and looked like a sweet gum ball !!!!
> 
> Dr said no ice tea, limit coffee, cola and drink lots of water and pray that you don't get them again...
> ...



Basically this, and some well water is high in minerals that can contribute to the problem if it is not properly and adequately filtered.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 11, 2017)

A heard just the other day that draft beer will cause kidney stones if you are subject to getting them.


----------



## WayneB (Jun 11, 2017)

Had em for most of my life, self inflicted routine dehydration during working hours, then near overdose on water each evening.     I knock out a half-gallon on 100% Cranberry juice in 2 days just to keep things moving.
many times I mix juice and water half and half to add volume of water with a bit of taste.
Swapping sweet tea for lemonade seems to have reduced the dehydration issue somewhat, just be reducing the diuretic content of the tea.
 Overall nothing will prevent them if you are prone, volume seems to help pass them before they become problematic. 
 Pain from them is generally from the kidney (back) to the bladder where the plumbing gets a bit larger. Peeing high up on the side of the bowl should allow you to here a random 'ting' as small stones pass. This should be an indicator to up the water intake to allow easier passage.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 11, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> From my 20's through my 30's I had them often, like 12 a year. Expensive medical bills. Since, thank God, my 40's, I have only had 1. Not sure what the difference is. I eat and drink the same???



I am similar to you.

Had them from 19 through 20's.  All of a sudden, didn't get them anymore for over 10 years.
Recently when I was 41-42 I had one.  
Reminded me of the utter discomfort for the week or two.


----------



## glynr329 (Jun 11, 2017)

Had one a few months ago had to go through 2 procedures last one was laser to bust it up. They told me they can run test and tell you what is causing them. Since that was my first they are going to wait and see if it happens again. Lord I hope I never have another.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 11, 2017)

Dad gets em.  His last was 7mm....
High minerals found in well water, and tea are believed to be contributing factors by many.

Staying hydrated seems to help him.  His biggest issue is when he gets dehydrated in the hot summer.


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks guys. I did have the lithotripsy done last week and I think they are gone (check up this coming week). Just wanted to know if anybody had the cure for them.


----------



## Horns (Jun 11, 2017)

Some of the worst pain a man can suffer. I had to have one blasted and have passed 3 others. They are the spawn of Satan


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 11, 2017)

You need to have the stone tested and figure out exactly what kind of stone you have. There are some that can be caused by certain kinds of foods (leafy greens, etc.). 

Have had plenty myself and thankfully have passed them all. Last one was a year ago...6mm. 

Wife has had a couple including one that literally almost killed her. It lodged and set off an infection that turned into sepsis. She spent a handful of nights in ICU. Only after the fact did the doctor tell me (us) just how bad she was.

Any of you that have pain and a fever, please get to a doctor ASAP. Stones aren't something to play around with.

Overall, staying hydrated is a great first step, all other things considered.


----------



## DannyW (Jun 11, 2017)

You...peed...out...a nearly 1/4" kidney stone??? Holy crap....as someone who has passed several BB sized stones, you have my sympathy...and respect....

Hydration is the key...it won't eliminate the stones but it will keep them floating around so they are not a problem.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 11, 2017)

If you try to tuff it out at home, a heating blanket will relax the muscles. Don't try the shower with hot water, it works, but runs out. Ask for delaudin at the ER.


----------



## TimBray (Jun 12, 2017)

Had a couple over the years. Most recently was back in April. Noticed blood in my urine. Daughter set me up for a CT scan and the Dr. counted 12.    Never had the severe pain like many, just a back-ache at times that I used to think was my back until the Dr. pointed out the area I would ache in. To my knowledge I've never passed one either. If I did, there was no pain and from what I've heard, that will NOT be the case.  
Oh, and I drink 1 or 2 cups of coffee in the am, very little sweet tea, soft drinks, or milk, and lots of water.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2017)

TimBray said:


> If I did, there was no pain and from what I've heard, that will NOT be the case.



From the handful I have passed, including the 6mm, the actual passing is not painful. Maybe just a quick jolt when it's exiting. The pain is when it is moving and lodging on the way to the bladder.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 12, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> From the handful I have passed, including the 6mm, the actual passing is not painful. Maybe just a quick jolt when it's exiting. The pain is when it is moving and lodging on the way to the bladder.



Yup..  passing is the easy part.

I was battling a 7mm stone a few years back.  Throughout the process, any time I would start to feel that dreadful back pain I would get active.  Running and jumping seemed to help the most.  Anything that will help to shift the stone a bit and allow fluids to flow again will help.  I bet one of them old coin-operated vibrating beds would work wonders!


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

tcward said:


> Thanks guys. I did have the lithotripsy done last week and I think they are gone (check up this coming week). Just wanted to know if anybody had the cure for them.



I had one last summer.  OMG_=$€^"€_/£^
My doctor told me that I should keep my urine acidic to help dissolve the stones.  She told me that the Walmart brand of those single serving lemonade packets are about as acidic as you can find.  Once a day is good, twice a day better.  I'm hoping she is right.


----------



## tcward (Jun 13, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> You need to have the stone tested and figure out exactly what kind of stone you have. There are some that can be caused by certain kinds of foods (leafy greens, etc.).
> 
> Have had plenty myself and thankfully have passed them all. Last one was a year ago...6mm.
> 
> ...



Mine was 6mm. Moved about 1/2 inch in 2 days. That's when doc decided to blast it...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2017)

I had two lithotripsy done 7 days apart. 
My 20% was $12,000. 
Don't know which was worse the pain, or the payment.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 20, 2017)

FWIW, I consider myself a kidney stone expert.  I've had them before and studied them for years.  I currently don't have any problems with them.  There are multiple reasons why someone can have kidney stones.  I'll touch on the most common.  

People that have more Oxalobacter formigenes in their GI tract usually don't have as many problems with kidney stones.  You get these through eating raw, leafy green vegetables.  Physicians will tell you not to eat leafy greens because of their high oxalate content.  While what they say is technically true, it is not what I advise.  You can't go from 0 to 100 in eating leafy greens, you have to ramp up or tritrate up your eating.  As you increase your intake of raw leafy greens, you cultivate Oxalobacter and their numbers increase.  This will reduce your chance of having an oxalate stone which is the most common here in the South.  

Eating nitrogen laden foods is the problem with kidney stones.  That is why tea and coffee are a problem, each are xanthine derivatives and contain multiple nitrogen atoms.  Another MAJOR issue is animal protein.  I'm a hunter like you and I don't advocate a vegetarian diet, but we eat way too much animal protein.  The amino acids in animal protein are off the charts and they are full of nitrogen atoms.  My recommendation is eating animal protein 2 days a week depending on activity level.  More or less could be required depending on how much physical activity you do.  We would benefit greatly from a plant based diet with occasional animal protein inclusion.  Did you know that breaking down and eliminating nitrogen requires water and water is lost in the process?  This is one of the reasons we get dehydrated.  Another is improper salt (sodium) loading and elimination.  Genetics can play a role here as well.

Acidic foods are bad for kidney stones.  Not only do they alter our GI flora in a negative way but they also contribute to dehydration and calcium leaching in the kidney.  Animal protein is acidic, leafy greens are alkaline.  You are less likely to precipitate calcium in the kidney with alkaline foods.  

I am not anti meat, I am just pro health.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 21, 2017)

If you are willing to do so, do as Dustin suggests above.  Get the stones tested to see what causes them.  

In my case it was the effect of uric acid on calcium.  I had several episodes back in the early 90s.  

They tested me and my uric acid level was about 6 times the normal rate..............I did a starvation diet for 6 weeks eating only certain foods and stuff on a list................... then they tested me again and my uric acid rate was still triple the normal rate.

So I was hopeless on the uric acid situation. Since then I try to limit calcium intake and drink, drink, drink.  Have only had one in recent years.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2017)

I've had 80 or more of them since I was 16.  I have calcium and uric acid stones along with one they had never seen before.  I get hardly any calcium in my diet because I am lactose intolerant.  Urologist said lack of calcium causes your body to break down it's own calcium and forms stones, so whoever said don't eat or drink anything with calcium, don't listen to them.  Iced tea is the worst drink for the formation of stones.  Eating red meat if you have uric acid stones will cause stones and possibly gout.  

I've got at least 6-8 in each kidney right now.  Largest one I've had was a 4x6 mm that buried itself in scar tissue and had to be removed.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 26, 2017)

I have one now been causing pain forn8 days now. What's the cheapest option for me ? I don't have insurance and won't go on the goat plan.

Ben


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the emergency room will take care of you no matter what in an emergency. If you can't pay, it will only be put on your credit report. often you can work a payment plan out with them after the fact. They will probably take something like $50 a month, I'm guessing.
Hydration is key to keep your kidney full of liquid so it doesn't shrink them and be bothered by the chafing edges of the rough stone.
If you get to feeling like somebody has your spine in a pair of vice grips, then you will probably have to go. Their dose of dilaudid and intravenous hydration should do the trick.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2017)

PS-lithotripsy like I had to crush the stone will not be an issue for you this time.
 My advice is don't lay out of the hospital when you know you need to go...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 26, 2017)

Ben Athens said:


> I have one now been causing pain forn8 days now. What's the cheapest option for me ? I don't have insurance and won't go on the goat plan.
> 
> Ben



Running a fever? You need to be checking. Do not let an infection set up! You need to be drinking until your eyeballs are floating.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 26, 2017)

Only had a low grade fever for a few hours Friday night. I have passed them before with Flo Max but need a prescription. Been well hydrated even though that leads to pain lol. Looks like a trip to the ERBUGKWQ for an x ray might be in my near future.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 26, 2017)

Ben Athens said:


> Just went to the Northside ER in Cumming. Told the lady I have a kidney stone. She replied give me your driver's license I said no she said you can't get in without it. I asked her if Taco and Paco had a drivers license she laughed ando starred at me . I said thanks and left.


Sounds like an infection rather than stones. When I get stones it hurts so bad that I can not think straight. I dry heave until I lose my voice. It's way beyond tolerating. That's why I think you have an infection rather than blockage. If a heating pad does not help, you need to go get seen. Most times your in such pain that your body tenses up, which now grabs the stone and will not allow it to move. The heat will relax the body and maybe allow it to move to a point or location  where there is no blockage. that's how they work with me anyway. If the heat does not work then your pain is not the same as mine and therefore might be infection. Everytime I go, it cost me, even with insurance, several thousand. I've tried tuffing it out but with little success.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 26, 2017)

I have had 5 in the past. I know the drill.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 26, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Sounds like an infection rather than stones. When I get stones it hurts so bad that I can not think straight. I dry heave until I lose my voice. It's way beyond tolerating. That's why I think you have an infection rather than blockage. If a heating pad does not help, you need to go get seen. Most times your in such pain that your body tenses up, which now grabs the stone and will not allow it to move. The heat will relax the body and maybe allow it to move to a point or location  where there is no blockage. that's how they work with me anyway. If the heat does not work then your pain is not the same as mine and therefore might be infection. Everytime I go, it cost me, even with insurance, several thousand. I've tried tuffing it out but with little success.



Yep, I tried toughing my largest one out and that just gave it more time to dig itself deeper into scar tissue.  Peed straight blood for nearly a week after surgery.  They took the stent out on a Friday.  They told me pain would be uncomfortable but it would get better.  So I tried to tough it out, even helped my wife de-bone pork chops before I tried to take a hot bath to ease the pain and all that did was make me hot then puke.  Turns out another stone had came out right after the stent and blocked the kidney.  I was already so inflamed with so much pain, that I nearly broke the chairs in the waiting area at ER.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 27, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, I tried toughing my largest one out and that just gave it more time to dig itself deeper into scar tissue.  Peed straight blood for nearly a week after surgery.  They took the stent out on a Friday.  They told me pain would be uncomfortable but it would get better.  So I tried to tough it out, even helped my wife de-bone pork chops before I tried to take a hot bath to ease the pain and all that did was make me hot then puke.  Turns out another stone had came out right after the stent and blocked the kidney.  I was already so inflamed with so much pain, that I nearly broke the chairs in the waiting area at ER.


I peed in a cup when I went to the ER a week after having a 6mm taken out. I figured when someone saw it, since it was straight blood that I would get some quick results. LOL, 1.5 hours later someone came rushing into the waiting room to get me  like it was a big deal. They explained it like, the stone, attached to the wall of your kidney then it comes loose just like picking a scab off the skin. Mercy, and removing the stint. The girl did exactly as if you were cranking a chainsaw


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I peed in a cup when I went to the ER a week after having a 6mm taken out. I figured when someone saw it, since it was straight blood that I would get some quick results. LOL, 1.5 hours later someone came rushing into the waiting room to get me  like it was a big deal. They explained it like, the stone, attached to the wall of your kidney then it comes loose just like picking a scab off the skin. Mercy, and removing the stint. The girl did exactly as if you were cranking a chainsaw



She wasn't in any pain. Guess she figured it was like pulling off a bandaid. Do it quick and the pain be gone and you don't have time to hit her before she gets out of arms reach..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 28, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I peed in a cup when I went to the ER a week after having a 6mm taken out. I figured when someone saw it, since it was straight blood that I would get some quick results. LOL, 1.5 hours later someone came rushing into the waiting room to get me  like it was a big deal. They explained it like, the stone, attached to the wall of your kidney then it comes loose just like picking a scab off the skin. Mercy, and removing the stint. The girl did exactly as if you were cranking a chainsaw



Taking the stent out was horrible.  They shoot the deadening stuff through the urethra and then leave you laying flay on your back with your penis hanging out for about 15 minutes to let the medicine take effect.  Then the Dr missed on getting it twice.   Then the other stone decided to block my kidney and I vomited pain meds so no relief at all.  Sitting there in the ER seeing people with stubbed toes playing on their cell phones go before me was excruciating.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Taking the stent out was horrible.  They shoot the deadening stuff through the urethra and then leave you laying flay on your back with your penis hanging out for about 15 minutes to let the medicine take effect.  Then the Dr missed on getting it twice.   Then the other stone decided to block my kidney and I vomited pain meds so no relief at all.  Sitting there in the ER seeing people with stubbed toes playing on their cell phones go before me was excruciating.


LOL, once I was in the waiting room, pacing back and forth, afterwards I asked my wife if I embarrassed myself. She simply replied "bad".


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 29, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> LOL, once I was in the waiting room, pacing back and forth, afterwards I asked my wife if I embarrassed myself. She simply replied "bad".



My thought is that anyone who has had one will understand, and those who think you are being dramatic, well lets just say I hope karma gives them one day.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm fortunate enough to never have had one, thanks to the Lord.  But it is going to be hard to get the image out of my head of 6 to 9 mm, that many of you mentioned.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 29, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> I'm fortunate enough to never have had one, thanks to the Lord.  But it is going to be hard to get the image out of my head of 6 to 9 mm, that many of you mentioned.



For me, then one that was 4x6 mm was less painful than many of the 1mm stones I have had.  The only reason I agreed to surgery is because it was imbedded and wouldn't move.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 29, 2017)

Those big one's bleed, the small one's hurt just as bad.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 29, 2017)

After 11 days of pain I was pain free today. The stone must have made it to my bladder. Hopefully I will pass it soon.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 30, 2017)

Ben Athens said:


> After 11 days of pain I was pain free today. The stone must have made it to my bladder. Hopefully I will pass it soon.




  Good deal.  Drink lots and take Flomax.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 30, 2017)

Ben Athens said:


> After 11 days of pain I was pain free today. The stone must have made it to my bladder. Hopefully I will pass it soon.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ben Athens said:


> After 11 days of pain I was pain free today. The stone must have made it to my bladder. Hopefully I will pass it soon.



Should be all down hill from here.... good luck.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks. I wish I had some Flomax !


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> If you are willing to do so, do as Dustin suggests above.  Get the stones tested to see what causes them.
> 
> In my case it was the effect of uric acid on calcium.  I had several episodes back in the early 90s.
> 
> ...



Most likely, your uric acid levels are high because you have too much peroxynitrite production.  Uric acid is produced by the body to protect it from peroxynitrite.  Even though uric acid causes harm, it is the lesser of two evils.  Here is an article on things to try.  Reducing sulfur and nitrogen intake would be preferable, but most people don't want to do that.  Reducing nitrogen and sulfur would also help with kidney stones.
http://www.life-enhancement.com/magazine/article/2024-protection-by-spices-against-cell-damage-caused-by-peroxynitrite


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 8, 2017)

Bow Only said:


> Most likely, your uric acid levels are high because you have too much peroxynitrite production.  Uric acid is produced by the body to protect it from peroxynitrite.  Even though uric acid causes harm, it is the lesser of two evils.  Here is an article on things to try.  Reducing sulfur and nitrogen intake would be preferable, but most people don't want to do that.  Reducing nitrogen and sulfur would also help with kidney stones.
> http://www.life-enhancement.com/magazine/article/2024-protection-by-spices-against-cell-damage-caused-by-peroxynitrite




I have the unfortunate issue of gout when I eat too much red meat.  I messed up this last week and ate hamburgers, tacos and beef hotdogs and my knee started killing me.  Eating red meat will lower uric acid levels but that's a hard to pill to swallow.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 3, 2017)

#$%#$&!@#%!@$@#%&^%*%^&$# !!!!!!!!

Woke up at 4 am with intense side of back pain.  
6am couldn't take it any longer, went to Northside in Cumming.  

Urine test confirmed traces of blood, yup a stone.

I'm back at home now.  Back (where kidney is located) is still tender, but pain scale is very low. 

Now the fun starts with the eventual passing of said stone.


----------



## Big un (Aug 6, 2017)

*Stone*

Dull pain Thursday lead to unbearable pain and puking Friday. This led to an ER visit and I was dehydrated so the IV was plenty of poking and prodding. CT scan showed a 6mm stone so I'm home now on Flomax Dilaudid and Toradol.  Dr also recommended large amounts of Gatorade, water, and to chase it all with a few beers.  So far the medicine is holding the pain off but I have not passed it yet.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> You need to have the stone tested and figure out exactly what kind of stone you have. There are some that can be caused by certain kinds of foods (leafy greens, etc.).
> 
> Have had plenty myself and thankfully have passed them all. Last one was a year ago...6mm.
> 
> ...


This^^^


----------

